# Hopper/Joey Questions



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

Am I correct in assuming the Hopper in a Hopper/Joey system is a single point of failure? In other words, if the Hopper fails or doesn't work properly, all the connected Joeys (and the connected TVs) are off-the-air.

Also, I've read thru the user manual, examined network diagrams, and read many of the posts, but am unable to determine if a Hopper or Joey can support two TVs simultaneously---recognizing they may need to be watching the same program. I note both Hopper & Joey have only one HDMI port and one set of composite connectors. Are these operational at the same time?

Any help here will be appreciated before I "take the plunge."

Thanks.


Jack


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes and yes.


----------



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the prompt reply.

Jack


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

That was one of the reasons that I went with two Hoppers instead of just the one. If one fails, I should still be in business with the other.


----------



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Yes and yes.


My local dealer (who, admittedly, is new to the product) told me yesterday the output connections (HDMI & composite) are "either/or"---they do not work simultaneously.

Do you first-hand experience with simultaneous output to two TVs from a single Hopper or Joey?

Thanks.

Jack


----------



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

Daniel said:


> That was one of the reasons that I went with two Hoppers instead of just the one. If one fails, I should still be in business with the other.


That was my thinking, too.

Jack


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jforkner said:


> My local dealer (who, admittedly, is new to the product) told me yesterday the output connections (HDMI & composite) are "either/or"---they do not work simultaneously.
> 
> Do you first-hand experience with simultaneous output to two TVs from a single Hopper or Joey?
> 
> ...


I've first hand experience with it's 'prototype' - ViP922 and reading owner's all posts here last week. Plenty of them have posted the answers.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

jforkner said:


> My local dealer (who, admittedly, is new to the product) told me yesterday the output connections (HDMI & composite) are "either/or"---they do not work simultaneously.
> 
> Do you first-hand experience with simultaneous output to two TVs from a single Hopper or Joey?
> 
> ...


They're both 'hot' simultaneously. I have a Hopper using both on separate TVs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> They're both 'hot' simultaneously. I have a Hopper using both on separate TVs.


Caveat (so it won't be misread): Same content on all outputs of the box.

The Hopper HDMI, Component and Composite outputs are all live and showing the same feed simultaneously.
The Joey HDMI and Composite outputs are both live and showing the same feed simultaneously.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

True. I should have specified.


----------

